# What are the benefits of steaming your face at home?



## shivs (Oct 7, 2006)

are there a lot of benefits to your face from steaming? im curious. because its easy and cheap to do it at home, so i was just wondering.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Oct 7, 2006)

it may break you out in whiteheads


----------



## shivs (Oct 7, 2006)

what do you mean?


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think you'd get the same results steaming your face at home as you would at a good salon, unless you know how to do a pro facial like an aesthetician. It's still good as a sort of pre-treatment before a mask since the heat and moisture open your pores up. Just be sure to not get your face too close because the steam can still burn you, and don't steam for too long - a couple of minutes, tops.

The whitehead thing I've never heard before, nor have I experienced it. I'm curious about what Flowerinthewind meant.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 7, 2006)

i don't know except that it's cheaper.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think you'd get the same results steaming your face at home as you would at a good salon, unless you know how to do a pro facial like an aesthetician. It's still good as a sort of pre-treatment before a mask since the heat and moisture open your pores up. Just be sure to not get your face too close because the steam can still burn you, and don't steam for too long - a couple of minutes, tops.
The whitehead thing I've never heard before, nor have I experienced it. I'm curious about what Flowerinthewind meant.

Hi,
You're right on all points Mehrunissa. While the results are not the same, it's better than nothing.

The steamers we use in salons are designed to keep the steam pressure flowing without weakening until we shut the machine off.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

I've never steamed my face before (never had a professional facial either), so this is good info!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 8, 2006)

I've steamed my face before, but I don't do it regularly. I'd boil water in a pot and lean my face over it. Have to be careful not too get too close! Sometimes you can wrap a towel around your face to kind of isolate it.


----------

